

Visiting Australia? Your laptop may be searched for porn - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/visiting-australia-your-laptop-may-be-searched-for-porn-20100521/

======
GiraffeNecktie
The title is a little misleading. Your laptop can be searched for porn when
crossing just about any border (certainly that's true between Canada and the
US). The point is that you're now being asked to explicitly declare whether
you have something called "pornography", a word that probably has twelve
definitions for every ten people.

